# Need for Speed Undercover



## hardtek21 (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo Liebe Leute! 

Habe das Spiel seit diesem Wochenende, aber leider Ruckelt es bei mir vom feinsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun denke ich darüber nach mir eine neue Grafikkarte zu holen, aber keine ahnung ob es was bringt, mein pc is leider nicht mehr der neueste: 

AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
2GB DDR2 
Nvidia Quadro FX370
Vista Business


Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen zu tun? 


thx schon mal für antworten

lg

hardtek


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (2. Februar 2009)

oha also an deiner stelle würde ich echt für nen komplett neuen Rechner sparen, weil nur mit ner Graka wirst du auf Dauer nicht glücklich, dass kann ich dir jetzt schon garantieren...
sry...

greetz


----------



## hardtek21 (2. Februar 2009)

thx für deine antwort 

ja das hab ich befürchtet, aber würde es was bringen wenn ich mir eine 9800gtx oder eine HD4850 zulege??
Einen Komplett neuen rechner möcht ich mir eigentlich zurzeit nicht zulegen, ist es trotzdem möglich das spiel mit eienr der oben genannten grakas halbwegs flüssig zu spielen ??


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (2. Februar 2009)

nun ja dazu müsste man erst mal wissen was du für ein Board hast....

hmm aber die CPU ist dann klar der Flaschenhals...

Aber da es ein DC glaube ich müsste es halbwegs akzeptabel zu spielen sein...

greetz


----------



## hardtek21 (2. Februar 2009)

Das Board weiß ich jetzt leider nicht, aber es handelt sich leider um ein Komplettgerät von HP aus der Serie DC5750!!

was meinst du mit: "Aber da es ein DC glaube ich müsste es halbwegs akzeptabel zu spielen sein..." ???

Denk mir halt wenn ich schon 180€ für eine Graka ausgebe dann möcht ich schon einen radikalen unterschied merken deshalb weiß ich jetzt nicht was ich tun soll


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (2. Februar 2009)

hardtek21 schrieb:


> was meinst du mit: "Aber da es ein DC glaube ich müsste es halbwegs akzeptabel zu spielen sein..." ???



Das heißt da du einen DUAL CORE (DC) besitzt und das Spiel von solch einem schon deutlich provitiert, wird es trotzdem in guter Quali laufen obwohl natürlich wenn du eine 9800GTX reinhaust schon klar die CPU limitiert...

hehe keine Angst im Gegensatz zu deiner Quadro wirst du einen deutlichen Leistungssprung spüren...

Glaube deine momentane Graka müsste ne PCI-E Karte sein oder???

greetz


----------



## mofo45 (2. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute könnt ihr mir sagen wieso es selten ruckelt ich spiele es mit Maximalen Einstellungen mein sys

Intel Quad Q8200 @ 2,33 GHz
ASUS P5QLE
260 GTX Exreme+
4GB Kingston
Bequiet 500Watt
650 GB Festplatte
Vista 64Bit
????????????????????????

@hardtek21  Kauf dir einen Neuen PC ^^


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (2. Februar 2009)

aktuelle Treiber/Patches/Updates drauf???

wenn ja, würd ich es mal auf die VISTA 64bit Version schieben^^

Das gleiche Prob hatte nen Kumpel mal bei Crysis...

greetz


----------



## hardtek21 (2. Februar 2009)

ah alles klar...

ja die quadro fx370 ist pci-e

welche soll ich mir zulegen 9800gt oder gtx oder radeon ??? 

ps: dein pic ist cool Dante hehe...Hardcore 4 Life until the end *gg* 


lg 

hardtek


----------



## jayson (2. Februar 2009)

also mit der grak-kart auf keinen fall... 256mb videospeicher sind auch zu wenig für nfs-undercover... cpu mit 2x2 ghz müsste eigentlich noch geardeso dafür reichen... aber 1MB cache ist wieder sehr dünn, selbst mein pentium 4 ht hatte schon 2 mb und das ist heute auch viel zu wenig...
schau doch mal mit sandra oder cpu-z.. was du für einen cache hast und wie der ram getaktet ist...

dann kann man auch sagen, ob ein neues board notwendig ist... denke aber auch eher, es liegt noch an der cpu... die man schon ab 40€ bekommt...


----------



## jayson (2. Februar 2009)

die 9800 gtx ist besser wie die gt... bei radeon kenne ich mich nicht so aus, da es nicht mein geschmack ist...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (2. Februar 2009)

tja also wennde noch nen bissel wartest oder was drauflegst würd ich dir eig die HD4870 (1GB) empfehlen...

Aber wie gesagt du wirst damit net glücklich werden auf Dauer da echt deine CPU anner Grenze läuft...

Also denk vllt. doch nochmal drüber nach nicht doch komplett neu aufzurüsten...

hehe danke danke genauso so siehts aus was das pic angeht^^

greetz


----------



## hardtek21 (2. Februar 2009)

ja die HD4870 ist bestimmt ein feines Teil aber 228€ (in AT) ist halt nicht gerade günstig dafür, vor allem weil ich nur ein "Teilzeit-Zocker" bin! 

Naja werd drüber nachdenken, aber bringen würde es auf jeden fall was, das wollte ich wissen...danke!


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (2. Februar 2009)

naja dann würde ich dir die 9800GTX oder eventuell soagr noch die 8800GTS (G92) mit 512MB empfehlen...

gleicher CHIP wie bei der 9800GTX un fast genauso schnell je nach Spiel ist die 9800GTX höchstens 5% schneller...

Gebruacht kriegste die 8800GTS schon für 80Euro aber denk dran es MUSS die mit 512MB sein un dem G92 Chip...

das reicht dann als Übergang...^^

greetz


----------



## nfsgame (2. Februar 2009)

mofo45 schrieb:


> Hi Leute könnt ihr mir sagen wieso es selten ruckelt ich spiele es mit Maximalen Einstellungen mein sys
> 
> Intel Quad Q8200 @ 2,33 GHz
> ASUS P5QLE
> ...



Zu wenig Takt aufm Quad. War bei mir auch. Nun hab ich 3,6GHz drauf und nix ruckelt mehr. Hab ne HD3870.


----------



## hardtek21 (2. Februar 2009)

Ok werd mal nach was gebrauchten schauen...

auf jeden fall danke für deine schnellen und ausfühlichen antworten @ dante! 


lg

hardtek21


----------



## boss3D (2. Februar 2009)

*!!! Sammelthread !!!*

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nomad (10. Februar 2009)

@ hardtek21  spar lieber geld für nen neuen pc!!!
wie alt is denn die  quadro fx370?


----------



## boss3D (10. Februar 2009)

Muss ich mich wiederholen? Wir brauchen nicht 2 große Threads zum selben Game ...

MfG, boss3D


----------

